# Need Scope Advice



## midlif1 (May 7, 2011)

Hello All,

I have a Ruger 10/22 20" ss barrel set up for Appleseed. It has about 2.5 lb. trigger, extended mag release, Houge stock and other goodies. I had to remove the scope for another rifle. Now I want to upgrade the scope. I don't need quick acquisition but do like higher power, maybe 14X. I'm thinking $200.00 to $300.00 range. Any suggestions or ones to avoid? There are soooo many to choose from out there.

:glare:

Thanks!


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

14x on a .22 ? Why ?
I would get a 4x or possibly a 3x9x32. That's what I have on most of my .22s and they work well.


----------



## Donut slayer (Jan 16, 2009)

Nikon. Have one on my target 10-22, love it.


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

I have built 5 target 10/22's in the last month. Every one of them got a primary arms 4x14x44 on them. They are $229 and have are a very good optic...:thumbsup:


----------



## mudflap91 (Oct 2, 2007)

I would suggest a Mueller 4.5x14. They are available in silver or black. I have 2 Mueller scopes and find they are quality optics.


----------

